# where to send the 1022 form/change of adress parnter visa 820



## opheliepeter (May 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Hopefully someone can answer me..
I applied onshore in june for a partner visa.Since i received a grant letter and applied for a bridging visa b to be able to go overseas..

When i log on my immi account i cant see anything about it except my medical tests i did before applying.is it just because im on the bridging?

Since applied our adress has changed.i printed the form 1022 notification of changes.could a send it somewhere?
I cant go back to the office where we applied its too far..

Thank you so much for your help 

Ophelie


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Just upload the Form 1022 through your ImmiAccount. It is as simple as that.


----------



## opheliepeter (May 15, 2015)

unfortunately it is not..when I lodge on my account I cant see my visa and I cant lodge any form im wondering if its because I lodged in person..


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

If you lodged in person you can send it to the office you applied at...

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/australia

This link should tell you the address.
I'd do a cover letter with all your details on, so it's clear which application they need to attach it to. That's what I did


----------



## opheliepeter (May 15, 2015)

thank you..did you attached any proof like a lease?


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

opheliepeter said:


> thank you..did you attached any proof like a lease?


Yes, I attached a copy of the new lease with both mine and my partners name on it


----------

